# Eating string?



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Buddy loves to just sit there and eat string off my shirt, i know he is ingesting it because its all slimey and gross when i touch it, It just fasinates him so much!

So my question is, is this bad for my little guy? 
I NEVER let him have string on his own as im afraid he will actually eat it and it wont be attached.

Should i stop this?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...try to discourage this. It can build up inside his body (gizzard and intestines) and cause either an impaction or restrict the intestines from working.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

i might add that he doesnt swallow the string, he just plays with it but im worried it might be going down his throat, The string he plays with are all attached to my shirt..


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The fuzz and fiber from the strings could get in his mouth and build up under the tongue or in the crop/digestive tract.


----------

